# Wurmverbot noch aktuell?



## Tobi2903 (24. April 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

ich bin neu hier dabei und lese mich so langsam durch das Forum. 
Ich habe nun eine Frage zu der ich im Internet unterschiedliche Infos lese. Da ich plane in den nächsten Wochen in den NL zu angeln, wollte ich nun euch fragen, ob das Wurmverbot von 01.04 - Ende Mai noch aktuell ist? Ich selber konnte im Gesetz nichts finden (Artikel 6 - Reglement voor de binnenvisserij 1985), allerdings habe ich u.a. auch hier im Forum von einem derartigen Verbot gelesen. 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke und 

viele Grüße

Tobi


----------



## Jason (24. April 2019)

Naja, Wurmverbot unterliegt dem Thema" Lebendköder untersagt."
@Andal hat bestimmt eine korrekte Antwort


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (24. April 2019)

Wurm ist seit langer Zeit erlaubt.sonst wären ja Maden auch lebend Köder.


----------



## Thomas. (25. April 2019)

Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Wurm ist seit langer Zeit erlaubt.sonst wären ja Maden auch lebend Köder.



seit 2012 ist es auch erlaubt mit Wurm zu angeln in der Zeit vom 1.4 bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai.



jason 1 schrieb:


> Naja, Wurmverbot unterliegt dem Thema" Lebendköder untersagt."
> @Andal hat bestimmt eine korrekte Antwort



das hat nichts mit einander zutun, es sind auch Fleischprodukte, Kunstköder, Fischfetzen oder tote Köderfisch in der zeit verboten


----------



## trawar (25. April 2019)

@Thomas. Hast du eine quelle?
Ich lese das auch immer wieder das es erlaubt sein soll aber eine offizielle Quelle habe ich nicht finden können.


----------



## Tobi2903 (25. April 2019)

Thomas. schrieb:


> seit 2012 ist es auch erlaubt mit Wurm zu angeln in der Zeit vom 1.4 bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai.
> 
> 
> 
> das hat nichts mit einander zutun, es sind auch Fleischprodukte, Kunstköder, Fischfetzen oder tote Köderfisch in der zeit verboten




Ok,vielen Dank! Das erklärt dann auch, wieso es in der Broschüre nicht auftaucht und im Gesetz auch nicht mehr (Stand: 2015)


----------



## Thomas. (25. April 2019)

trawar schrieb:


> @Thomas. Hast du eine quelle?
> Ich lese das auch immer wieder das es erlaubt sein soll aber eine offizielle Quelle habe ich nicht finden können.


https://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/vispas-(angelschein)/gesetze-und-regel-(video).html
in der pdf steht es zum Beispiel(Seite 13), ich weiß es da ich direkt an der Grenze wohne in den NL arbeite und seit 27 Jahren in NL Angel dadurch auch einige Niederländische Angler und Kontrolleure keine weiß ich es sozusagen aus erster Hand


----------



## Tobi2903 (27. April 2019)

@Thomas. Hätte nochmal eine Frage bezüglich erlaubter Köder. Evtl. kannst Du mir weiter helfen... 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Tigernüssen, Kidneybohnen, Markklößen  und sonstigen "Alternativen" aus, die nicht aufgelistet sind? 

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Thomas. (28. April 2019)

Tobi2903 schrieb:


> @Thomas. Hätte nochmal eine Frage bezüglich erlaubter Köder. Evtl. kannst Du mir weiter helfen...
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Tigernüssen, Kidneybohnen, Markklößen  und sonstigen "Alternativen" aus, die nicht aufgelistet sind?
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe



Tigernüssen, Kidneybohnen, Gummibären und sonstiges Gemüse ist kein Problem, Markklöße Frikandellen Currywurst Döner und was weiß ich was ihr noch alles verfüttern wollt gehört zu den *Schlachterzeugnisse *ebenso Hunde Katzenfutter und der gleichen.
also grob gesagt außer Made u. Wurm nur das was die von Peta futtern


----------



## Tobi2903 (28. April 2019)

Ok, danke! Auf einige Köder bin ich noch nicht gekommen, wobei ich  Frikandellen, Currywurst und Döner auch eher selber essen würde


----------



## Parnischka (29. April 2019)

HAllo,

darf man schon am 25.05.2019  auf Zander, Barsch anglen ? Oder erst am 26.05.2019 ?
Binn nicht ganz sicher.m Danke für Antwort


----------



## Parnischka (20. Mai 2019)

Parnischka schrieb:


> HAllo,
> 
> darf man schon am 25.05.2019  auf Zander, Barsch anglen ? Oder erst am 26.05.2019 ?
> Binn nicht ganz sicher.m Danke für Antwort


Na ja , vielen Dank, an allen, die geantwortet haben.

Ja, man darf  am 25.05.19 auf die rauber gehen.


----------



## Parnischka (28. Mai 2019)

Parnischka schrieb:


> Na ja , vielen Dank, an allen, die geantwortet haben.
> 
> Ja, man darf  am 25.05.19 auf die rauber gehen.


darf man schon, aber WAsserpegel momental zu hoch


----------

